# earplugs



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

Opened the season this weekend and shot a lot of shells...got a few ducks, scared a lot more. I did end up getting my ears rung by the guy next to me. He is a lefty and was actually shooting out in front of me, but for whatever reason his left ejecting M2 was murder on my right ear.

Can anyone recommend a product that I can put in my ears that allows normal comversation (or enhances it) but shuts when guns go off? i will not wear muffs, as muffs interfere with getting our of my layout blind. I can see a ton on line, but want to see if anyone is willing to tell me about thier experience with a particular brand. 50% of my hearing is gone already, (my own fault). I want to be able to hear my wife and 7 kids...MOST of the time


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I wear those little yellow disposable foam plugs RELIGIOUSLY.


----------



## born to hunt (Mar 13, 2002)

When I wear the foam ones I can't hear a normal conversation. I think there
are plugs that let "normal" sound in.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

There are... they are VERY EXPENSIVE!!!


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Sasha and Abby said:


> I wear those little yellow disposable foam plugs RELIGIOUSLY.


x2 I only wear one in the ear that the muzzle blasts are coming from. I'm a lefty so I usually hunt on the far right side that way I can swing further right than a right hander. The cheap disposable ones in my left ear since I can't really hear my pitch and sound of my calls with plugs in both ears.


----------



## eskay (Aug 21, 2004)

I've got a couple pairs I got from the local hearing aid place, and they aren't that expensive. Custom cast to my ears. They let in normal conversation, but cut out at a certain decibel level. They're an OSHA approved product. I think I paid a little over $200 for two pair (things have a tendency to hide on me). It was $125 for the fitting and one pair. The person doing the fitting said that they try to keep the cost down so that people actually buy them and use them. Believe it was the miracle ear place.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a set of E.A.R. Inc. Acoustic Filtered plugs: http://www.earinc.com/p1-filtered-afiltered.php that work great.

You could also look into these: http://www.earinc.com/p1-dual-filtered.php My friend got them, he likes them...

Or even cheaper: http://www.esafetysupplies.com/E-A-R-ARC-Triple-Flange-Uncorded-Earplugs.html

Gunny


----------

